# Are two better than one.



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I will be getting my baby Jasmine soon. Her sister is still available and I'm trying to decide if I should keep them together. I hadn't planned on two and still have a very sick JRT. The thought of Jasmine coming into a home with two boring old people with two cats and a sick dog makes me think it would be good for her to have her sister for company. I had 4 dogs at one time and as they have gone to the bridge I haven't replaced them. Primarily because of the sick Jack. She has not always been the nicest to other dogs but now she is so bad she rarely gets out of her bed.Thats why I decided to get another Maltese now. Should I get two? What does anyone else think?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 3 fluffs now. The first two I got together as puppies. It was a lot of work, but I'd do it again. They love each other , but they still are close to me. I read somewhere that two will bond with each other , but not the owner. When they were young , before 6 months they were close, but as they got older they both want my attention. They are 2 years old. When they were a year old I got another fluff. It was easier. He learned from the girls! I am glad that I got two together and it is so much fun to watch them play and there never was any separation anxiety when I had to leave, because the have each other!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bless your Jack Russel. MY BIL has one.

I got Mia, and then Leo a month apart, and I had a blast. I know have 3 and till having a blast. 

Oh I just loved seeing Mia and Leo playing, snuggling together. Some advise against it, but I would do it again in a heartbeat. It's amazing to watch.

Will your Jack be okay with them? I do love Jack Russels I call them boing babies  They jump to see you, boing boing boing. I do hope your Jack feels better.

I have had one, after one of mine went to the bridge, my dear sweet Kara, who now is also at the bridge, she wanted to be the only baby, and it was a joy to have just her as well.

Will you have your hands full taking care of the Jack and two new puppies?

Honestly, my heart is saying, go for it. 

Kara had a brother, and the breeder offered him to me as well, boy I kicked myself so many times for not getting him too. I did already have my Flakey. I still kick myself for not getting Kara's brother. He was a little smaller and needed more time with the breeder. 

Oh I'm no help. My heart is saying go for it.

How old is your Jack and what is wrong with the little darling?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have had three dogs since 1998. However, I enjoy having a puppy so much I want to really indulge in the experience. I always waited until the youngest was 1 1/2 years old. I think it would be much harder to train 2 at a time, but I don't know for sure. It just worked really well for me the way I did it. I also have one very old dog. I don't know if it is a concern of yours, but I would also consider staggering the expense.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The people I used to work for had a very old Coton and were getting sad about the thought of losing him, so they got two labrador/poodle puppies. Surprisingly, it worked out really well. One puppy would have harrassed the Coton, but instead, they played together and let him be. Do what your heart says


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Experts generally advise against getting two puppies at once. Here's a great article that explains the challenges:

Print this Veterinary Partner Article


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Experts generally advise against getting two puppies at once. Here's a great article that explains the challenges:
> 
> Print this Veterinary Partner Article


Even so, when I think about it, when I was growing up, we raised an Old English Sheepdog puppy and a toy poodle puppy together, and we had about 4 adult dogs at the time. The puppies played together, napped together, ate together, and got potty-trained together (easily). So, it worked for us, and the other people I mentioned.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I like having two  I have never had two at one time before but it is soooo fun watching them interact and play. mine are a year and a half apart, but I don't think I would hesitate to get two littermates if I had none.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Experts generally advise against getting two puppies at once. Here's a great article that explains the challenges:
> 
> Print this Veterinary Partner Article


That's very true Marj that the experts do advise against it. But gosh, I can't imagine Mia without Leo or vice versa, meaning for me. You know how they snuggled together and all that, but they are completely their own little self, and are bonded to me and do fine if one has a vet appointment (like Leo did, he had to get another baby tooth removed awhile back, because he as a special mouth :wub.

But that could just be Mia and Leo. But to be honest, I just can't imagine Malts not bonding to their owner, our little special ones are just not going to have that :wub:

But the article does bring up some good points, but to me there are far more pros than cons. That's just me. They love each other, the are more like brother and sister, but are completely individuals and can exsist on their own. 

Ahhhhh I just love my two peas in a pod :wub: they are soooooooooo different, but yet, do love each other and did both open their hearts right away to little Ana.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I have had three dogs since 1998. However, I enjoy having a puppy so much I want to really indulge in the experience. I always waited until the youngest was 1 1/2 years old. I think it would be much harder to train 2 at a time, but I don't know for sure. It just worked really well for me the way I did it. I also have one very old dog. I don't know if it is a concern of yours, but I would also consider staggering the expense.


Sylvia have you been talking to my DH? That's the same rational he gave me for waiting on another one :w00t:. Seriously, I think that is a valid point and I am so enjoying Ben as a puppy.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

There are 2 malti-poo siblings that come to my dog park. They don't live together, mom & DD have them. The pups have a blast, only have eyes for each other. Mom & DD haven't said anything about problems.

I say go for it.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I think you should do what your heart tells you to do  It would be a very special thing to get to bring home two beautiful Maltese girls at the same time and watch them grow up together. I do think it would be challenging but sounds like you are used to having multiple dogs so you're prepared. One thing I would definitely suggest is - make sure you set aside one on one training time with each pup separately, to help them bond with you as strongly as they would if it was just them and also to help them build their own confidence and personality independent from their sibling. I would also try to give them their "alone" time at some point in the day - maybe crate them separately for a bit or have them in play pens in different rooms - just so they get used to being without the other, if they ever had to in "real life." If you're prepared for the extra work, I think it would be really fun to have two pups at the same time!!! Good luck with your decision...keep us posted!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> I think you should do what your heart tells you to do  It would be a very special thing to get to bring home two beautiful Maltese girls at the same time and watch them grow up together. I do think it would be challenging but sounds like you are used to having multiple dogs so you're prepared. One thing I would definitely suggest is - make sure you set aside one on one training time with each pup separately, to help them bond with you as strongly as they would if it was just them and also to help them build their own confidence and personality independent from their sibling. I would also try to give them their "alone" time at some point in the day - maybe crate them separately for a bit or have them in play pens in different rooms - just so they get used to being without the other, if they ever had to in "real life." If you're prepared for the extra work, I think it would be really fun to have two pups at the same time!!! Good luck with your decision...keep us posted!


:goodpost:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> I think you should do what your heart tells you to do  It would be a very special thing to get to bring home two beautiful Maltese girls at the same time and watch them grow up together. I do think it would be challenging but sounds like you are used to having multiple dogs so you're prepared. One thing I would definitely suggest is - make sure you set aside one on one training time with each pup separately, to help them bond with you as strongly as they would if it was just them and also to help them build their own confidence and personality independent from their sibling. I would also try to give them their "alone" time at some point in the day - maybe crate them separately for a bit or have them in play pens in different rooms - just so they get used to being without the other, if they ever had to in "real life." If you're prepared for the extra work, I think it would be really fun to have two pups at the same time!!! Good luck with your decision...keep us posted!



Whoops, I wrote this post before reading the article Marj posted. I see it covers the points I mentioned above - and in a much more well-written type of way than I did :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought you summarized it beautifully, Nida


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

TLR said:


> Sylvia have you been talking to my DH? That's the same rational he gave me for waiting on another one :w00t:. Seriously, I think that is a valid point and I am so enjoying Ben as a puppy.


I also always had the boy first. I loved him to pieces...he was my precious fluff butt. Then I got the girl. I was dumbfounded by the way he...my spoiled boy...absolutely lived to please the girl. It was surprising to find a self-centered little brat totally come out of himself to be the MAN for our little girl. I watched this happen twice. So, when my baby girl came she was the center of my universe, but my little boy did not feel left behind, because she was likewise the center of _his _universe. It was a joy to behold. I just think that it isn't going to happen if they are the same age.

My advise to you would be to love and adore your gorgeous Ben...pamper and spoil him...and then....yipee, wahoo, oh happy days....get him a little girl and watch him step up and be a man. That is my opinion and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

If I were you, I will stick to one puppy at a time  that's just me though. I know that a new pup (or any new dog for that matter) requires not only the feeding and eating, but also the training , adjusting, settling...etc. It is easier for a person and more effective for the pup to do that for one pup at a time.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Truly, I am not sure there is a right or wrong. As several of the other mentioned, just follow your heart ♥. If you have the time and energy to give, then why not? 

Our rescued Katie (went to the Rainbow Bridge at age 15) had a sibling. We always wondered who had rescued him and how he was doing. If I could roll back the clock, I would definetly have rescued him too. 

Can't wait to see pics of your new baby ....or maybe even babies  !


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I also always had the boy first. I loved him to pieces...he was my precious fluff butt. Then I got the girl. I was dumbfounded by the way he...my spoiled boy...absolutely lived to please the girl. It was surprising to find a self-centered little brat totally come out of himself to be the MAN for our little girl. I watched this happen twice. So, when my baby girl came she was the center of my universe, but my little boy did not feel left behind, because she was likewise the center of _his _universe. It was a joy to behold. I just think that it isn't going to happen if they are the same age.
> 
> My advise to you would be to love and adore your gorgeous Ben...pamper and spoil him...and then....yipee, wahoo, oh happy days....get him a little girl and watch him step up and be a man. That is my opinion and I am sticking to it.


Great advice Sylvia. We are totally enjoy every moment of Ben! Thanks, i feel better about waiting.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks to all who have been honest with their advice. I've had dogs since I was 3 and couldn't imagine not having one to fill the house with love and companionship. I just turned 61 and realized my Jasmine would probably be my last dog. There's a feeling of mortality when you add up a long life of a puppy. That pressing on my mind and not getting any younger if I'm going to do this it's better now or not at all. Sooo Jasmine will be coming with her sister Isobella. All those who said to do what my heart says won out. It's the brain that's having the conflict.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will take time, now that your decision is made :HistericalSmiley: to jump in to this discussion! 
Your reasoning is very sound and is partially why I have two now! Germans say "wenn schon, denn schon" which is you "might as well do it now if you are going to do it!" 
In all honesty, there may be a few days when you regret it :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:, but overall I think you will be totally happy w/your decision. 
We can't wait for photos!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Patsy Heck said:


> Thanks to all who have been honest with their advice. I've had dogs since I was 3 and couldn't imagine not having one to fill the house with love and companionship. I just turned 61 and realized my Jasmine would probably be my last dog. There's a feeling of mortality when you add up a long life of a puppy. That pressing on my mind and not getting any younger if I'm going to do this it's better now or not at all. Sooo Jasmine will be coming with her sister Isobella. All those who said to do what my heart says won out. It's the brain that's having the conflict.


 
Yeah for you! :chili::chili: I truly beleive that you cannot go wrong if you follow what your heart tells you. Things might not always be perfect, but you will know that you did what was best for you and your situation.:thumbsup: I was secretly hoping you'd get both! Enjoy, and I can't wait to hear (read) your stories and see the pictures!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Patsy Heck said:


> Thanks to all who have been honest with their advice. I've had dogs since I was 3 and couldn't imagine not having one to fill the house with love and companionship. I just turned 61 and realized my Jasmine would probably be my last dog. There's a feeling of mortality when you add up a long life of a puppy. That pressing on my mind and not getting any younger if I'm going to do this it's better now or not at all. Sooo Jasmine will be coming with her sister Isobella. All those who said to do what my heart says won out. It's the brain that's having the conflict.


I think that you've made the right decision! I've never regretted getting 2 puppies together! Mine are both females also! Other fluffs that I had were spaced out more in years. Pups together has been twice the fun!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ohhhh....SO very excited for you!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, two little girl puppies. How full your life will be. I am really excited for you. I think if I were you I would bring them both home too. How could you possibly resist. Can't wait to see pictures and watch them grow.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> you will know that you did what was best for you and your situation.:thumbsup:


Exactly :thumbsup: 

I personally never had 2 new pups, same age, at the exact timing and don't think that I would want to do it as I like to focus on one new pup at a time (Maybe by the time I reach 60, I would see it differently though :thumbsup. I am happy and excited for you  I look forward to learning more about the couple bundle of joy of yours.

Hey, I know that having two dogs is double the fun:chili:. My doggie crew consists of two at the moment - Snowy is seven years, while my sweet Crystal is five years old. They are so bonded to one another, play together, spread those puppy kisses, care about each other..etc just so sweet for the eyes to see. So am sure you will enjoy this part to the fullest:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats! I think you're going to be so happy with your two baby girls


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Patsy Heck said:


> Thanks to all who have been honest with their advice. I've had dogs since I was 3 and couldn't imagine not having one to fill the house with love and companionship. I just turned 61 and realized my Jasmine would probably be my last dog. There's a feeling of mortality when you add up a long life of a puppy. That pressing on my mind and not getting any younger if I'm going to do this it's better now or not at all. Sooo Jasmine will be coming with her sister Isobella. All those who said to do what my heart says won out. It's the brain that's having the conflict.


Good for you Pasty. There is no absolute right or wrong, because either situation is glorious. You will have the wonderful experience of two happy little fluff balls playing and romping with each other. It will be the best. :chili:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

As a dog trainer, I recommend against getting multiple puppies at once. I always recommend that people wait until their first dog is at least a year old and well-trained as they desire before adding another puppy. 
If you decide to get 2 puppies at once, please take it very, very seriously. You must teach the dogs that it is okay to be alone. That means they are crated separated, have outings with you individually, go to puppy class individually. An unhealthy co-dependence between dogs can lead to major issues later on.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats on your decision! Very exciting! I adore having two. They are 6 months apart in age and we added Emma after having Benny for about 8 months or so. I don't know if I could personally handle 2 puppies at once being hubby and I work full time, but everyone is different. As long as you devote the time I think everything will work out fine. Congrats again!!!!! Can't wait to see pics of their homecoming!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Patsy Heck said:


> Thanks to all who have been honest with their advice. I've had dogs since I was 3 and couldn't imagine not having one to fill the house with love and companionship. I just turned 61 and realized my Jasmine would probably be my last dog. There's a feeling of mortality when you add up a long life of a puppy. That pressing on my mind and not getting any younger if I'm going to do this it's better now or not at all. Sooo Jasmine will be coming with her sister Isobella. All those who said to do what my heart says won out. It's the brain that's having the conflict.


 
Oh I have to say, I love this :chili: Sorry to all the experts, and they do make very valid points.

I had Mia for about a month, and then brought home darlng Leo. The cutest thing in the world, hubby and I will never forgert, is when we brought home Leo, ran staight to Mia's arms :wub:, and then all of a sudden, 
It seemed like like little Leo had a thought, "I'll be right back Mia, I have to tinkle, and straight to the wee-pads we had down. I have to tell you, having both was the most incredible loving expereince hubby and I may have every had.

They just are so darn cure, will know you are the Mommy, but will also love each other. It truly is so special. I even had them spayed and nuetured at the same time. 

The are now 3, love each other, oh but want Mommy and Daddy more than anything. They each have their own peronality, and are just darling.

I honestly didn't feel it was extra work, but I sure it is, but when you love them so much, it just doens't feel that way.

It's almost like humans having twins :wub: 

And bless them, both opened their precious hearts to dear little Ana.

You do teach them to share Mommy, at least I needed to with Leo, and he does.

Just a very special blessing and a double one in your case. Oh you will get your exercise, but I am sure laughing and enjoying them so much.

Can't wait till you get the little ones.

Hugs.

p.s. Shut your head off . Love will take over.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I understand some of the concerns and I will definatley be watching for any issues. I've had German Shepherds, both trained, two Jack Russels only one passed, the other had to take puppy class again. My Maltese and Schnauzer never went through any formal training.To be honest they never needed any. I've decided if I can't do it I'll find someone to help. My biggest concern is I want to do some of the grooming lol I'll be checking all the back posts on that. I aways took the dogs to a groomer and will again but want to do some myself. Thanks guys.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Many years ago, we first got Angel and then approximately, two months later we got Maggie, both being puppies and we had no problems at all with either of them. The grew up together (unfortunately, we lost our Maggie to Cushings desease at age of 5 1/2) and our Angel lost her best buddy. Several months later we got our Snuggles who will be 13 years old in July. Since there are so many opinions regarding getting two puppies together, I would certainly do what is best for you and your family. 

From what I have gathered, you have decided to go with both Puppies and with you and your family the best and much happiness with both of them. I know that you certainly will be busy but will love every minute being with them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I know you've already made up your mind but I would really caution you against getting litter mates. Since having my store and having a Positive Reinforcement Trainer use my store to hold puppy socialization classes and basic obedience classes, I can say that the # of times it has not worked out well when getting litter mates way out numbers the times it has. Whether it has to do with poorly bred dogs or humans who didn't understand the amount of extra work and training it would take, and what some of the behavioral risks could be, I don't know. But it's heartbreaking to watch over and over again. Having more then one is a blast but I personally would never get two at a time. When the time comes again that I get a new puppy, I want to have that special puppy time with just that one baby. And then within 1 1/2 to 2 years later is when I would look at getting a 2nd one.


----------

